# Urban Decay Holiday 2011



## tamarindi (Sep 2, 2011)

From temptalia:

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-holiday-2011-launches


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 2, 2011)

I know UD has a zillion palettes but isn't it hard to resist one with a butterfly on it?  The colors are really useful too.  I really like the eye pencil sets, esp. the Electric eyeliners and the jumbo pencils...

  	TY for the link...


----------



## apocalypgloss (Sep 2, 2011)

I love that case!  Everything inside looks like a ton of other stuff I have but I adore the cover.


----------



## tamarindi (Sep 2, 2011)

Temptalia also posted quick swatches
  	lipgloss set and _Midnight Emergency Kit_
http://www.temptalia.com/urban-deca...ergency-nail-kit-stardust-lipgloss-sneak-peek
  	eyeliners kits
http://www.temptalia.com/urban-deca...cil-sets-247-shadow-stash-swatches-sneak-peek
  	palette
http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-mariposa-eyeshadow-palette-swatches-sneak-peek

  	enjoy


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

i don't think i will be buying any of the holiday stuff this year. the glosses look nice but not much different to my mac dazzleglasses!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 3, 2011)

I will be picking up the 24/7 pencil set in Electric. I already have Ransom but the thought of finally getting my hands on Perversion is too tempting to pass up. The other 3 colors in the set I don't have and they will work nicely with my current stash.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 3, 2011)

That Midnight Emergency set... ugh.  All the "Midnight" (glittery mess) shadows you can stand, along with a glittery-looking gloss.  Still amazed at how popular these shades must be for UD to constantly promote them.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

i have changed my mind and now think i shall buy the mini shadow pencils set


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think I'm getting anything from the holiday collection. The midnight emergency kit is a good concept, but can't imagine who wants all the chunky glittery eyeshadows and deal with the fallouts.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I don't think I'm getting anything from the holiday collection. The midnight emergency kit is a good concept, but can't imagine who wants all the chunky glittery eyeshadows and deal with the fallouts.


	i know! why oh why are those shadows in that kit?!


----------



## emarie (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm for sure getting the Electric eyeliner set! I'm still debating the more neutral colored set. I need that teal glittery liner in my life!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 4, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> That Midnight Emergency set... ugh.  All the "Midnight" (glittery mess) shadows you can stand, along with a glittery-looking gloss.  Still amazed at how popular these shades must be for UD to constantly promote them.


 
	Can you say HOT MESS?!!?!?!


----------



## Nicala (Sep 4, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> I don't think I'm getting anything from the holiday collection. The midnight emergency kit is a good concept, but can't imagine who wants all the chunky glittery eyeshadows and deal with the fallouts.



 	Me either. I'm quite relieved about that! I used to buy the eyeliner sets, but tbh, they're not that great. Milani's e/l are quite fab.


----------



## mac_aiken (Sep 5, 2011)

I am only getting the Electric e/l set. I bought the 15th anniversary palette this week so I don't need shadows (plus I like this one better than either of the holiday sets). For those thinking about the e/s pencil set, I have most of those colors in full size and they are awesome!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

actually i have changed my mind... again. i shall get the nail polish set and that is it! i figure i want full sized shadow pencils so would rather buy the shades i want that way instead


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 7, 2011)

I was one of those people whose order got totally screwed from their recent sale, so I got that $20 coupon...I think I'm going to use it for the Electric 24/7 Pencil Set.  I have Ransom and Perversion already but my Perversion is already 2/3 gone and I don't know what I would do without it!  That shit seriously needs to become part of the permanent line.  Woodstock looks amazing so I'm looking forward to that as well.

  	Here's to hoping the Holiday stuff launches on ud.com soon!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

iheartangE said:


> I was one of those people whose order got totally screwed from their recent sale, so I got that $20 coupon...I think I'm going to use it for the Electric 24/7 Pencil Set.  I have Ransom and Perversion already but my Perversion is already 2/3 gone and I don't know what I would do without it!  That shit seriously needs to become part of the permanent line.  Woodstock looks amazing so I'm looking forward to that as well.
> 
> Here's to hoping the Holiday stuff launches on ud.com soon!


  	i need to have perversion in my life! it really does look like the blackest liner i have seen!


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 8, 2011)

Lou, my dear, it is FANTASTIC!  Super dark, super creamy, super blendable...like Feline Kohl but with much better staying power  

  	I really wish UD would add it to the permanent line.  It would sell so well!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

iheartangE said:


> Lou, my dear, it is FANTASTIC!  Super dark, super creamy, super blendable...like Feline Kohl but with much better staying power
> 
> I really wish UD would add it to the permanent line.  It would sell so well!


  	oh it would indeed! i may have to get a mini liner kit just so i can get it! lol!


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Sep 18, 2011)

Did Sephora not get the mini sets in? I signed up for the notification emails for the 24/7 Shadow Pencil stash, and the 24/7 Electric stash. When the emails came in, they said:

  	"PRODUCT STATUS NOTIFICATION
  	You recently requested notification when Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencil Stash - 24/7 Shadow Pencil Stash, $34.00, is available. We are sorry to inform you that this item has been discontinued, but our Beauty Advisors can recommend a similar product. Please contact them at" .... 
  	I can't order from UD, because I'm in Canada. I will check with my local stores in the next couple of weeks, but I would prefer to order online.


----------



## mac_aiken (Oct 7, 2011)

I picked up the Electric e/l set today at the Sephora in JCP. The regular Sephora didn't have them yet. Also an MA told me that F&F for Sephora starts either 10/20 or 10/22.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't really decide if $39 is worth the money but it has a good brush and some colors I would actually use...occasionally.


----------



## Gryffindor (Oct 9, 2011)

My boyfriend ordered the Mariposa Palette for me...which I pretty much only wanted so I could have a backup of Mushroom lol.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 10, 2011)

I am starting to gravitate towards the nail polish set.  I love the colors and they are just the right amount for how much I would use before the dang things start to go bad and separate...


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 10, 2011)

I must have the Mariposa palette... And definitely the electric pencil set. Too bad I just went on a MAC binge...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 19, 2011)

here is the specktra blog review of the mariposa palette - here


----------



## wishonastar (Oct 19, 2011)

Are the liner and shadow pencil sets out in the UK yet?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2011)

Last I checked you couldn't find the UD Holiday pencil sets at Sephora but I saw them and swatched them at ULTA. Hope this helps.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2011)

wishonastar said:


> Are the liner and shadow pencil sets out in the UK yet?



 	i haven't seen them here yet


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> here is the specktra blog review of the mariposa palette - here



 	Mushroom and Gunmetal are awesome--but I think i'd rather have them as singles...


----------



## pinkchick703 (Dec 12, 2011)

I love love the Perversion eyeliner.  I had a full sized one when I got the 15th anniversary liner set.  It is the blackest eyeliner I've ever had and stayed put all day!  UD needs to make this one permanent!  

  	On another note, I'm so sick of Midnight Cowboy like the rest of you are.  I don't know why but at one point I had bought the full sized Midnight Cowboy eye shadow and then when the Midnight Cowboy Junkie set came out I got that too.  I don't even use them, I think I was just drawn to how pretty it looked in the case!


----------

